# Tankers Military Sealift Command



## pwestdij (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi All

To add to my collection of ships from the MSC, I,m looking for
photos of the following tankers:

Fort ***berland- renamed Esso ***berland type T2
Lone Jack type T2
Hudson ex Falcon Lady commercialtype

Hope someone could help me.

Thanks 

Peter,
The Netherlands


----------



## n. liddell (sparks) (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi peter - Have a look at www.photoship.co.uk - pic of a vessel Fort ***berland. BV


----------

